# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Canneries

## tangent4ronpaul

There is a limited list of Community Canneries here:

http://www.pickyourown.org/canneries.htm

and here's a list of canneries in VA:

http://www.fst.vt.edu/extension/valu.../commcan1.html

These don't list LDS canneries that can often be used if you ask - even if you aren't  a Mormon.

Does anyone know of other sites that list canneries?

-t

----------


## Dieseler

> There is a limited list of Community Canneries here:
> 
> http://www.pickyourown.org/canneries.htm
> 
> and here's a list of canneries in VA:
> 
> http://www.fst.vt.edu/extension/valu.../commcan1.html
> 
> These don't list LDS canneries that can often be used if you ask - even if you aren't  a Mormon.
> ...


Thats a great site all around!
Once again Thanks tangent.

----------


## tmosley

None in Texas

----------


## Sandra

Can't you can at home?

----------


## tmosley

> Can't you can at home?


I can, but I need glass jars and such, and tend to lose some.  Industrial style canneries would use cheaper materials, so I could get a lot more done.

Last year I lost about 1/4 of my food due to broken jars and bad seals.  I had access to about 20 times as much as I processed, possibly a lot more if the results were positive.

----------


## Sandra

I've been dehydrating. The hurricane busted all of our jars. I'm a fig freak and now they're all gone. I hate dehydrated figs though.

----------


## Athan

> I can, but I need glass jars and such, and tend to lose some.  Industrial style canneries would use cheaper materials, so I could get a lot more done.
> 
> Last year I lost about 1/4 of my food due to broken jars and bad seals.  I had access to about 20 times as much as I processed, possibly a lot more if the results were positive.


1. Get a glass jar and tin lid.

2. Can your $#@!.

3. Put to heat till $#@!ing hot.

4. Screw on lid (With mittens silly)

5. Freeze that son of a bitch.

The hot/cold temperatures will create a vacuum for you.

----------


## tmosley

It had bad seals because some of the food boiled over and left veg material running across the seal.  You don't have to freeze it.  In fact, if you froze it, you could burst your jars due to water ice expansion.

----------

